# None animated movies with furries.



## ADF (Jan 2, 2009)

Name them if you know them.

The kangaroo morphs in Tank Girl.







I'm sure I know allot more but this is all I can recall at the moment.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2009)

Howard the Duck. *runs*


----------



## ADF (Jan 2, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Howard the Duck. *runs*


I'm surprised someone remembers that, I was in primary school when that came out.






Cannot remember the story of the movie though.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2009)

ADF said:


> I'm surprised someone remembers that, I was in primary school when that came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howard was pulled to Earth from his own "Duck World" and tries to find a way back home.


----------



## ADF (Jan 2, 2009)

Wiki says 1986, ok then it came out when I was born and I saw a book of the film in primary. Long time ago, fuzzy memory.


----------



## alaskawolf (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.thedougjonesexperience.com/Warriorsofvirtue.htm


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah, Howard the Duck.

A.k.a. Duck-Tits! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Alchera (Jan 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah, Howard the Duck.
> 
> A.k.a. Duck-Tits! Woo-hoo!



I was going to quote that if no one did. Seconded!


----------



## Tabr (Jan 3, 2009)

The Kilrathi in the Wing Commander movie. Though perhaps its best we never talk about that movie.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 3, 2009)

Return of the Jedi?


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 3, 2009)

The first three TMNT movies.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 3, 2009)

Meet the Feebles


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 5, 2009)

How about the old Robin Hood cartoon?


----------



## virus (Jan 5, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Howard the Duck. *runs*



BURN IT WITH FIRE


----------



## BassMan (Jan 5, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> How about the old Robin Hood cartoon?



Robin Hood was animated.

I can think of a bigger bomb than Howard the Duck that was also furry.

Warriors of Virtue!


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 5, 2009)

Does "The Dark Crystal" count?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2009)

BassMan said:


> Robin Hood was animated.
> 
> I can think of a bigger bomb than Howard the Duck that was also furry.
> 
> Warriors of Virtue!



Oh god I remember that


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 6, 2009)

dog soldiers =3


----------



## ADF (Jan 6, 2009)

ElectricJackal said:


> dog soldiers =3


"I hope I give you the shits"


----------



## Frasque (Jan 6, 2009)

Meet the Feebles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCcaMIcwz30 (the sodomy song)
Planet of the Apes
The Country Bears
Mom and Dad Save the World
Freaked


----------

